# Brilliant Service



## DoC (26/8/14)

Ordered from Shane on sun. Received feedback from him as to the time my parcel would arrive today... And low and behold it came on time. Than if that wasn't enough I got a follow up phone call asking if I had received my order and if I was happy. WOW THIS IS SERVICE. well done Shane and juicy Joe's. I will def be coming back for more. 

Sent from my DeLorean

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## ShaneW (27/8/14)

Thanks @DoC appreciate the feedback, glad you are happy. 

Hope you enjoy the juice

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Necris (27/8/14)

I realise im piggy backing a thrrad here, but I must say that I receieved the exact stellar service from juicyjoes.
@Shanew.thanks for your excellent service.
That and boba's has me hovering on your website again already

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkK (27/8/14)

I also had a very positive first buy!
Big shout out to @Ebie for hooking me up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ebie (22/9/14)

MarkK said:


> I also had a very positive first buy!
> Big shout out to @Ebie for hooking me up


Hey mark thanx buddy was awsome meeting u I'm really glad u happy


----------



## Sir Vape (22/9/14)

Ebie Rocks!!!


----------



## Ebie (24/9/14)

Sir Vape said:


> Ebie Rocks!!!


Thanx u guys,people tend to forget that it's not about selling to make a profit but do it for the love of the game and top service over profit,u guys are awsome thanx buddy's u Okes rock,anythingu need u let me know,also Shane is a top oke I couldv never gotten a better partner thanx for the support guys it's much appreciated

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

